# Dallas/Ft Worth DNE Meet 6/21/2003 (Dyno)



## DNE (Jan 29, 2003)

Greetings Nissan Enthusiasts,

We promised and now we are here to deliver. As per the request of a large number of our members, the DNE has scheduled at Dyno Day for June 21st with SpeedWorks in Lewisville.

The cost for the Dyno Day will be $40 for 3 pulls and for those that will be going will need to let us know here and be at the shop around 9am. If you have ANY questions, feel free to post here, send us a private message, or send us an email.

Afterwards, we will be cruising over the home of DNE, TigerBulls. We should be there around 5:30pm as usual.

As a Part II to the meet, we will be meeting again the following weekend (June 28th) with Team NvUs to have a lake meet. Stay tuned for details.

For all of you that have not received stickers yet, we are getting them soon. We have ordered almost twice as many as last time, so HOPEFULLY, there will be some available.

So, please post here to let us know you are coming and to which event(s).

Thanks,
DNE Staff

Meet Signup List

*Meet List*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1] Darrick aka darrick (4th gen Max) - L
2] Joffe aka seximagtr (4th gen Max) - L
3] Chris aka BlueBOB (4th gen Max) - L/D
4] Jeff aka MrEous (4th gen Max) - L
5] Ryan aka Rytone777 (S14) - L
6] Ulli aka nisslow02 (Z33) - D
7] Lee aka tekmode (B15 SpecV) - D
8] Kevin aka 7SPEED (B15 SpecV) - D
9] Seth aka megaseth (S13) - L
10] Alex aka ALTYHOLIC (Altima or SE-R?) - L
11] Aaron aka mantis23 (02 Acura CL-S)
12] KLoWnPR109 (3rd gen Max) - L
13] Thomas aka sx7r (4th gen Max) - L
14] Jeff aka Blugin (S13 Silvia) - D
15] Dan (S14 Silvia) - D
16] ballistic (Hardbody)
17] Craig aka ck03specV (B15 SpecV) - D
18] Nathan aka 2k2madmax (5th gen Max)
19] zbillster (94 G20)
20] Albert aka 01LTD (2nd Gen Altima)
21] lance hinton (frontier) - D
22] Marcus aka Texas96Sentra (B14) - L
23] Josh aka jran76 (Z33) - L
24] Eyad aka 92-PerlMax (3rd Gen Max)
25] Thrillseeker197 (B14)
26] james vick (SE-R)
27] Hien aka Hien-eken (G20) - D
28] Dan's Friend (97 SC300 Turbo) - D
29] Mike aka Bluesman (1st Gen CL) - D
30] OnlyP (96 Probe GT) - D
31] Craig's Friend (Z06) - D

L = Lake | D = Dyno


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm there....anyone here coming?


----------



## DNE (Jan 29, 2003)

We've got almost 30 cars confirmed with a load more possible to come. This is gonna be a BIG meet!


----------



## DNE (Jan 29, 2003)

Well, the latest list for the dyno day is up. If you still want to come, we shouldn't have any problem squeezing you in. You are more than welcome to call my cell (469) 939-4654. I will be there at 9am to get things in order. Hope everyone can make it out!

Thanks,
Chris
-DNE Staff


----------

